# Ford 1210 has a new owner



## Lawrence1210 (Jan 25, 2011)

Howdy Fellers,

It's not a big tractor, but it's my tractor... {flex}
Set up for mowing with the midmount mower deck, (crossing fingers)

I upgraded 18HP Briggs/Straton lawnmower to a 16HP Diesel tractor... and my mid-western masculinity is restored. 

Now I'm in the market for a FEL of some sort, or possibly a small front plow/dozer for light-duty snow.

Also in the market for manuals.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Lawrence! How about some pictures of the toy and that diesel conversion / remodel?


----------



## Lawrence1210 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ah, I left a lot of room for interpretation. What I mean is that "I", personally, upgraded from an AYP-clone gasoline riding mower to a real Ford 1210 diesel tractor. And I'm feeling pretty "studly" about it all... 

Now to figure out the fuel additive issue, and I'm set.

So far the best info on that is what you posted earlier today, and what Live Oak posted in previous threads regarding the new diesel regulations and low sulfur fuel.


----------



## Oldboyscout (Nov 21, 2010)

I had a 1210 until recently (traded). It's a great little tractor. Unless you need to do "loading" think about a 3 pth scoop and/or boom and don't worry about a loader. make sure the tires are filled or wheel weights. I think you'll be very happy!


----------



## Lawrence1210 (Jan 25, 2011)

Yeah, I could use some front weights on it. Suggestions on that would be great.

I found a nice 5' drag blade, almost too big, but I got a deal on a new but slightly damaged XB from Orschelns $70 cheaper than the used 4' some guy was trying to sell me. use it mostly to move snow, and possible some minor grading.

As far as loading, yeah, a 3pt scoop would be great. And I'm sure I'll stumble across some kind of boom here soon. I was hoping to find somthing I could lift small loads of stuff up into my pickup bed, but then that means I'm probably doing more dirt-work that this tractor was intended for.

Only issue I have is wanting removing the 60" belly mower in snow season... and that is looking like quite a daunting task. It isn't as simple as dropping a couple of pins and sliding it out of the way.


----------



## Oldboyscout (Nov 21, 2010)

I used a 5' blade with mine and it was fine.

the mower is a bit of a pain to mount. make SURE that the springs that attach the cables to the lift arms are snug. one of mine was stretched a little bit and the cable fell of and I cut through it. I bought a replacement and the same thing happened.


----------



## Lawrence1210 (Jan 25, 2011)

Speaking of the cables. Thanks for the heads up on that. Yes, I did have an issue with them jumping/vibrating loose. I found some light wire and wired the cable to the springs. Now It won't jump off the spring or the cable rollers.

So...

I've used the drag blade about 5 times, and it's basically paid for itself... very pleased.

I just mowed with it a few weeks back. Old beat up 60in underbelly mower, and it works great. Had to find some knew weels for the outside guide-dolly-wheels.

Only thing is the PTO mower deck takes so much power to operate that I can't mow very fast, since the engine has to pull itself along with powering the mower. Somewhat disappointing about the lack of mowing speed.

4x4 traction on the hills, however, is awesome. Much safer than my little riding mower on the hills. Slow going on the hills but with the wide mower deck I don't need to make as many passes, which I like.


Best time savings thing about this is I can usually talk one of the kids into driving the riding mower while I mow with the tractor, and that alone saves bunches of time.


----------



## Lawrence1210 (Jan 25, 2011)

Follow up on mowing experience with this mower deck. Takes a lot of power from the engine, so I can't go very fast. I ended up pinning up the mower deck on the travel mounts and just mow that way. I can now mow faster because the hydraulics aren't under pressure to to hold up this monster deck. Therein I have more power for the PTO and for the wheels. Deck does't 'float' like it should but I can mow at faster this way.

I really should get a 3pt/rear type mower but I can't find a deal on one, no place to sell or trade the belly mower I have now. And the belly mower works.


----------



## Oldboyscout (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm sure you know this, but make sure the mower blades are SHARP and balanced. It will take a lot less power to mow that way.
How thick is what you're mowing?


----------



## Lawrence1210 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ah, yeah, all three blades could use some touch up, just hard to get down under that beast without a lot of jacking/blocking and what-not. I have no intention of ever taking that deck off and trying to get it back on. It's a beast. So I gotta figure something out, but the blades appear to be in decent shape.

Grass I mow is anywhere from 4in to 8 in depending on the location in the yard. The thicker lawn part is about 4-6, the wilder(and less thick, and less mowed) native field grass is anywhere form 4 to 12 at times. and some of it is on hills.


----------

